# Thank you



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I just wanted to say how much I have appreciated the support and advise I have received from fellow members. The whole process of having surgery has been at times quite frightening and it has been a tremendous help to me being able to post my questions and concerns and receive encouragement, support and advice. Thank you!

Cheers 
Lulugirl


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are most welcome! You made my heart smile!!

Hugs,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That was a nice note. Thanks! And you're welcome!  We have many helpful people here.


----------

